# Plumbing Fixture Determination Massachusetts



## nitramnaed (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm doing a code study for a proposed restaurant under the Massachusetts plumbing code.  It's clear as to the calculations being 1/30 Females and 1/60 males.  What I can't seem to find is what they base the occupancy on.  Fixed seats or is it square footage as calculated for exiting purposes?

Any insight would be helpful.  I'm running into a situation were I need to justify what might be a massive amount of fixtures for this facility.

I'm going to cross post this to the Massachusetts State Forum also to get the maximum amount of exposure.

Thanks

:roll:


----------



## RLGA (Feb 19, 2014)

Another case of not thinking things through when adopting and amending codes.

248 CMR 10.00 - Uniform State Plumbing Code, Section 10.10 18. a. ii. states, "When determining the number of plumbing fixtures after the population has been established by the authority having jurisdiction, should a fraction occur, round up to next fixture."  There is no other clarification.

In the State's amendments to the 2009 IBC, they deleted Sections 2902 and 2903, and rewrote Section 2901, thereby deleting the requirements that stipulate that plumbing fixture counts are based on the occupant load determined for the means of egress system.

So, based on that, it appears you're suppose to go to the AHJ and ask them.


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 19, 2014)

The number of occupants is set by the RDP for the project and the BO signs off on that number, then the Mass plumbing code  takes the number from that.


----------



## nitramnaed (Feb 19, 2014)

This is great information.  I'll update the thread on the process.

Thanks:smile:


----------



## RLGA (Feb 19, 2014)

nitramnead:

I was being a little facetious in my response, but TheCommish is correct--the AHJ will not actually determine the requirements.  The design professional makes that determination and the AHJ will either accept it or reject it.

I would used the the occupant load determined for the means of egress.  I say this for a couple of reasons: 1) this is the prevailing method in the country, since it is part of the IBC (even though the State of Massachusetts deleted it by amendment), and 2) the AHJ would have a hard time justifying a rejection of this method, since the State codes offer no prescriptive method that must be followed.


----------



## steveray (Feb 19, 2014)

If you are close to a treshold, I would contact the AHJ for an opinon....I ran into a Longhorn where there was some debate about OL and they were right around 300 OL which would have required a unisex/ family restroom which did not fit in the building, which then needed an addition, which then needed to start planning and zoning and design all over.....


----------



## nitramnaed (Feb 19, 2014)

We have a situation were we are only allowed a certain amount of seats based on the liquor license requirements.  If we use occupant load we are over 500 occupants (Over 8 WC for females! Yikes!) which will never realistically happen in a restaurant that has only 250 fixed seats.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 19, 2014)

nitramnaed:

If you have fixed seating, then the occupant load is based on the fixed seating, not the square foot method.  Occupant load for a space is determined in one of three ways:  1) by calculation based on the occupant load factor from Table 1004.1.1 for the net or gross area of the space, 2) by the number of fixed seats, or 3) as approved by the building official, whether it's higher or lower than the calculated occupant load.

If you have 250 fixed seats, then the occupant load of that space is 250--not 15 sf/occupant for the net floor area involved.


----------



## nitramnaed (Mar 4, 2014)

Building Inspector signed off on liquor license maximum seating plus employees and waiting area calculation.  Reasonable and client is happy.  I guess there is no "potty pairity" in MA.  6 fixtures women's, 3 Mens.


----------



## steveray (Mar 4, 2014)

Ambulatory for the women?....250 "fixed" seats? Never seen that in a restaurant.....


----------



## nitramnaed (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry, not Fixed seats.  Maximum allowable capacity for occupants negotiated with in the city in the development agreement and liquor license.  And yes we had to provide an ambulatory in the women's.

Fire Department I'm sure will have their say though.  I don't know how they are going to post this or ultimately enforce it.


----------

